# Local 26 Acceptance Letters



## dapefley (Jul 15, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some guidance on Apprenticeship acceptance letters for this year, from Local 26. I passed the test and finished the interview. I was informed that I would be notified by the middle of July, however, I have not heard anything yet. 

I am just trying to get a feeling for when these letters were sent out.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Everyone asks that question here, instead of calling the JATC. Do you guys think the JATC pm's all the IBEW members who post here on ET so we can let everyone know? Well, they don't. Call them.


----------



## dapefley (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree, I planned on calling them, but wanted to give them a few more days, instead of jumping the gun.. I also understand I am a new member, and do not know the "acceptable behavior" of posts, like I do other forums I am a member of. 

I guess I should have posed my question as such... Has anyone here that recently applied to local 26, received their letters yet? 

I was only trying to get a time frame, as I have _read _that they send out letters at the end of July, however, I was specifically told, that I could expect a letter by the middle of July.

Now you can see my confusion, being told one thing, and reading another, by members of JATC and the hall...


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

dapefley said:


> I agree, I planned on calling them, but wanted to give them a few more days, instead of jumping the gun.. I also understand I am a new member, and do not know the "acceptable behavior" of posts, like I do other forums I am a member of.
> 
> I guess I should have posed my question as such... Has anyone here that recently applied to local 26, received their letters yet?
> 
> ...





Go to the source. CALL them and ask politely. 

It's the Fifteenth of July exactly half way thru the month. still plenty of time left. Relax and Call the JATC.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I could call some folks I know, but they would tell me the same thing you will find out if you call. I believe they just finished interviewing.

are you working in the local at present?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

I asked my teacher about it this past Monday. He said they have already started making selections. He didn't say how soon the actual letters were going to be sent out, it should be soon.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eddy said:


> I asked my teacher about it this past Monday. He said they have already started making selections. He didn't say how soon the actual letters were going to be sent out, it should be soon.


 
How's work going you ready to transfer?

You are going into year two correct?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

brian john said:


> How's work going you ready to transfer?
> 
> You are going into year two correct?




Yes sir, I transferred to my new company last month. So far so good, definitely gone a long way since I started in the trade two years ago. Just getting used to working in this 100 degree weather with no AC :sweatdrop:


----------

